# ATI Catalyst Control Center Won't Install



## qhdevon43 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok so Im trying to install the ATI Catalyst Control Center for my ATI 3200 HD integrated graphics card. I have windows 7 64bit ultimate installed. I download the most current ATI catalyst both the driver and the one with the driver and the ati catalyst control center... Yet when I try to install it, the driver NOR the at catalyst control center will install... I dont get any error messages at all... What should I do?


Oh yea i forgot to add that I download the ati catalyst 10.5


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you sure that you are downloading the correct driver? Make sure it is the one for your mobile card. Read the release notes.

Or get the most recent one for that model from your machine's manufacturer.


----------



## qhdevon43 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, Thanks, But I have downloaded this before and its worked just fine with this card... I recently had to wipe my hdd clean and install windows 7 again....


----------



## qhdevon43 (Jun 1, 2010)

i recently downloaded driver cleaner pro thinking that maybe its not installing correctly.. but I just dont know whats going on... its just not installing...dce


----------



## RDeFilippi (Nov 28, 2009)

Got the same problem also with Win 7 64bit. The best I could do was installing the driver by allowing the file to decompress, cancel the install and then I used Device Manager to locate the drivers and complete the "update driver" function. I must have tried 5-6 different sites and downloaded either as one file or two seperate compressed files, the drivers and the Control Center files. Nada. What is interesting is that when I went to previous driver versions of both the 9.0 and 10.0, the same happened = drivers and Control Center would not install. This is telling me it is not ATI but maybe a recent Win 7 update that is preventing it.


----------



## qhdevon43 (Jun 1, 2010)

I solved my issue, Heres what I did...

I had to download the propriatery video drivers from support.acer.com ( I have an Acer as6530-6522 laptop) I saw that there were video drivers there from ati.. I went to install it and well the control center finally was installed on my pc... extremely weird! oh well.. no complaints though...


----------



## RDeFilippi (Nov 28, 2009)

I tried that as well. No go. I still don't have a solution.


----------



## RDeFilippi (Nov 28, 2009)

I finally found the answer here: http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=279&threadid=134031&enterthread=y


----------



## RDeFilippi (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's what I did:


 Download Driver Sweeper 2.1 found here: http://www.phyxion.net/
Uninstall the ATI software (CCC+driver).
Go into safe-mode and use Driver Sweeper to remove all ATI files left over and reboot.
Start installation of CCC+driver package and allow the file to decompress but DO NOT continue the installation and cancel it.
Go to C:/ATI/support/file name/Config and locate the file InstallManager.cfg and open it using Notepad.
Go to the last line called: WorkaroundInstall and change "False" to "true" (no quotes). Now save the file.
Now go to C:/ATI/support/file name and double click "setup" and perform the insatllation and voila'!
PS: read the entire post at the link I just gave you just in case it dosen't work. Good Luck. :up:


----------

